# ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The Automobile Club de l'Ouest, the organizing body of the 24 Hours of Le Mans, introduced future regulations Thursday that will transform the LMP1 class from 2010 onward. The ACO will mandate starting in 2010 that cars in the top prototype class move to closed-top designs that will enable manufacturers to build prototypes that more closely mirror their showroom cars.
The move harkens back to the days of historic closed-top prototypes from Porsche, Jaguar, Ford and countless others that captured the imaginations of sports car fans around the world. The new regulations will go into effect beginning in 2010 and keep existing P1 cars (both open- and closed-top) eligible up to 2011. The prototype evolution also calls for wider windscreens than the current rules and a specified front that features a manufacturer badge and brand.
The ACO considers LMP1 to be a dream class of cars and hopes creating cars that represent a particular manufacturer will aid spectators in recognizing one marque from another and allow a greater marketing platform for the manufacturers through the world's greatest auto race.
"Thursday's announcement by the ACO reinforces and advances the strengths of the American Le Mans Series' platform," said Scott Atherton, Series President and CEO. "We have said many times that the relevance of our cars and their technology give us a position within motorsports that no other series can match. It is because spectators and the rest of the general public know they can purchase the same production-based car and technology that competes in the American Le Mans Series or the 24 Hours of Le Mans. 
"This announcement brings the same recognition into the top Le Mans Prototype class and will now allow our manufacturers to display even more of their leading-edge innovations and designs to our affluent consumer base," he added. "It is another significant advancement in the overall value and ROI represented by the American Le Mans Series."
The ACO also desires to reduce the costs of cars in the GT2 class to make them more in line with the corresponding road vehicle. The use of a factory engine and the reduction of on-board electronics, which should reduce engineering costs, will help accomplish the ACO's goal. 
"We also applaud the ACO's move to reduce the costs of cars in the GT2 class, which will bring an even greater level of relevance between the race cars and their showroom counterparts," Atherton said. "By eliminating the costs associated with certain technologies in the on-track cars, the GT2 class will continue to thrive and be an extremely viable choice for teams - and manufacturers - in the American Le Mans Series and the 24 Hours of Le Mans."
In addition, Le Mans organizers also revealed that rules for bio fuels will be written into the regulations for 2008. The hope is that it will open the door to further alternative fuels including hydrogen and hybrid technology.
Audi made history in 2006 by becoming the first manufacturer to use diesel power to first win at the Mobil 1 Twelve Hours of Sebring and later at Le Mans. This year Audi is facing a challenge from Peugeot with a closed-top factory diesel prototype.


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

I would imagine Audi LMP1 model would be based on the R8...


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season ([email protected])*

It'll be interesting to see what Audi comes up with next. It would be cool to see a move to either biodiesel or hydrogen (fuel-cell) for a hypothetical R12. 
Hydrogen would give them a big advantage if they used a fuel-cell because of the immediate torque offered by electric motors. 
Maybe a racing version of this: 








edit: too bad quattro isn't allowed. Imagine it on the Mulsanne straight. 


_Modified by Entwerfer des Audis at 1:41 PM 6/16/2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season (Entwerfer des Audis)*

quattro would be nice this year.... Lots of rain.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season ([email protected])*

I'd like to see a V12 TDI closed-top prototype with quattro (If they're changing regulations to better reflect manufacturers' production cars, wouldn't it make sense to have quattro allowed? - Audi produces no rear-wheel drive vehicle, so why should they be forced to compete with one? quattro is a part of their history).


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season (Entwerfer des Audis)*

I don't think you'll see all-wheel drive come into sportscar racing. If it rained, over a course like Le Mans, anything with all-wheel drive would simply walk away with the win.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: ACO Mandates Closed-Top Prototypes for LM P1 by 2010 Season ([email protected])*

That's true, but doesn't it still seem a bit odd trying to make LMP1 cars more closely resemble production cars and yet not allow AWD when probably >90% of the vehicles produced by Audi are AWD and all the others are FWD, yet they run a RWD prototype? I mean, it makes sense to have RWD for those companies that use almost exclusively it (BMW, save the odd XDrive example, among others), but if no RWD vehicle is produced, it seems to me completely illogical to force RWD prototypes onto the company. It would also make more sense for Audi to test new technologies (FSI, TDI in a sporting vehicle) on a vehicle similar in layout to those the technology would ultimately be implemented on. 
Though it is logical in avoiding an unfair advantage to AWD entries, it is quite illogical if the company in question doesn't produce any RWD vehicles. 

afterthought: It would be funny to see the response of BMW enthusiasts who preach RWD on TCL to an AWD Le Mans win.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

Iv always wondered the same thing... especially in DTM racing. Against the Benz and opels, the audi tt there uses a rwd setup made especially for DTM... IT HAS NO WORTHWHILE FEEDBACK INTO THE REAL WORLD!!!! From its racing, audi has developed quattro, fsi, ect.... will they in the future make rwd?


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

If they switch mainly to RWD, I'll be terminating my membership on these forums. 
So they'd better keep quattro as their main drivetrain. 
FWD I could care less about.


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (Entwerfer des Audis)*

QUATTRO = AUDI!!!! that is what defines them! I do believe that for the american market, they should make rwd to compete with certain other cars, but quattro should be available in EVERY MODEL!


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

I think they should simply get rid of FWD, have quattro standard, and RWD as a no cost option on every model. Of course, I'd always get quattro anyway...


----------

